# Glass half full or?



## Yari (May 6, 2003)

To the optimist, the glass is half full.

To the pessimist, the glass is half empty.

To the Accountant , the glass is twice as big as it needs to be.



Enjoy!

/Yari


----------



## Seig (May 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> *To the optimist, the glass is half full.
> 
> To the pessimist, the glass is half empty.
> ...


To the Martial Artist it is just another danged dirty dish that needs to be washed.


----------



## Yari (May 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *To the Martial Artist it is just another danged dirty dish that needs to be washed. *



 

That's why you have students , right ?:rofl: :rofl:  

/Yari


----------



## Seig (May 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> *
> 
> That's why you have students , right ?:rofl: :rofl:
> ...


I'd settle for them washing their sparring equipment


----------



## Master of Blades (May 6, 2003)

The 4 types of people......from the Farside Comics  

This Glass is Half Empty!  

The Glass is Half Full!  

Its half full! Not half Empty! Full! Empty.....I dunno :idunno: 

Hey, I ordered a Cheese Burger! :cuss:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hey, I ordered a Cheese Burger!*



Huh, and now you need something to drink with it.


----------

